# Mount Ararat from the sky.



## fromthesky (Sep 3, 2015)

Mount Agri (Ararat) is the highest point of Anatolia, Turkey.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 3, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 3, 2015)

Very nice.  Love the shots.

on another note .. I wonder if they'll ever find Noah's Ark supposedly on Mt Ararat.


----------

